
Security in a peer-to-peer VPN service - jforsteri
https://www.penguinproxy.com/blog/privacy-tradeoffs/
======
jforsteri
Hey folks,

We were frustrated by the fact that our options for anonymizing our location
were all mediocre:

* Use Tor, which does a good job of anonymization but is very slow due to multiple hops between peers.

* Use a centralized VPN service, which means all our data is visible to one entity (and they're often pretty expensive)

* Use Hola, which fast, and free, but extremely insecure since their client allows remote execution.

We built PenguinProxy to be as close to Tor as possible without sacrificing
speed (only a single hop). It lets you route your connections through peers,
and the client is _extremely limited_ in order to minimized the attack surface
area.

We would love any feedback!

